# Neue Kois einfach weg



## I.koi (24. Sep. 2012)

*Hallo zusammen*

Heute dachte ich mir, mich trifft der Schlag. Hergoot im Himmel, was soll das. Ich war gestern Kois Kaufen beim Japan Koi Dealer in der Nähe. Ein schöner Yamabuki mit 45 cm und ein Showa mit 50 cm. Top Kois.....

Heute schaue ich in den Teich..... Beide weg. Kein Fisch weit und breit im Garten oder in der Hecke. So nun vermute ich mal ne Katze, aber so große Kois??????

Ein Reiher????? Hmm doch dann entdeckte ich was. Raben, schwarze Osteuropäische Vögel die um den Koiteich sind. Hmm, also gegoogelt und schaue da, die Mistvögel klauen gerne mal Fische aus Teichen. Ganz toll...... 700 Euro weg. Und der Elektrozaun (naja) war zwar dran aber nicht an.....

Nun teures Lehrgeld für mich, hab extra drauf gespart...Hab doch ned so viel Geld


----------



## gartenotti (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

hallo 

ich lese deinen beitrag gerade in denke das raben sollche großen fische nicht raus bekommen aus den teich eher würden sie kleinere fische sich angeln. hast du pflanzen im teich wo sie sich verstecken können ???


gruß otti


----------



## dragsterrobby (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

Raben kann ich mir bei der Größe deiner Koi auch nicht vorstellen.
__ Fischreiher bei der Größe auch eher weniger, schau mal um den Teich herum und such mal das Grundstück ab, ob du Reste findest! War zumindestens bei mir so, das die Fische zu groß waren oder er gestört wurde und ich habe die Reste dann auf dem Grundstück gefunden.


----------



## gartenotti (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

ich noch mal und dann ausgerechnet die beiden neuen denn neue fische sind meistens scheu und gestresst wegen dem umsetzen in ein neuen teich  wie viele fische hast du denn insgesamt ??? es kann aber auch sein das es waschbären waren aber die lassen glaube ich den fischkopf am teichrand liegen denn den fressen die nicht. 

gruß otti


----------



## I.koi (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

Habe 8 Kois noch...... Also liegen tun Sie nirgens, und wer klaut schon Kois???


----------



## Plätscher (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*



Illerkoi schrieb:


> Habe 8 Kois noch...... Also liegen tun Sie nirgens, und wer klaut schon Kois???[/QUOT
> 
> geb mal in einer Suchmaschine deiner Wahl, Koi gestohlen ein. Wenn sie restlos weg sind, dann waren es wohl zweibeinige Raubvögel.


----------



## irene (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

Hallo Illerkoi, da muss ich doch mal die Raben verteidigen! 
Vermutlich sind es sowieso Rabenkrähen, die übrigens in West- und Südwesteuropa zuhause sind - ich finde die Beschreibung "Raben, schwarze Osteuropäische Vögel" irgendwie recht merkwürdig ... - klingt ein bisschen danach, dass alles, was klaut, aus dem Osten kommt, selbst bei Tieren.
Aus Osteuropa und dem Baltikum kommen z.B. Dohlen zu uns, die sind aber nicht schwarz. Für mehr Info solltest du mal beim Nabu nachlesen.
Ich lebe schon seit einigen Jahren mit einem Rabenkrähenpaar zusammen, das regelmäßig Nachwuchs im Garten großzieht und den Teich als Badestelle benutzt. Fische fangen steht nicht auf ihrem Plan!
Vielleicht doch zweibeinige Diebe??
Gruß Irene


----------



## underfrange (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

Hallo, 

warte mal ein wenig ab. Koi die gerade umgesetzt wurden sind sehr gestresst. Gerade wenn sie jetzt umgesetzt wurden. Ich hatte es auch als ich meine neuen Eingesetzt habe, das ich die beiden 1 Woche nicht sah. Man glaubt gar nicht wo sie sich verstecken können wenn sie wollen. Ich denke das die beiden noch gestresst sind und sich erst mal irgendwo in einer Ruhigen Ecke verzogen haben. Gerne verstecken Sie sich in Seerosen, unter Algen, in Pflanzen, unter den Unterwasserpflanzen, in evtl. vorhandenen Folienfalten usw. Glaub mir, ich weis zwar nicht wie dein Teich aussieht, aber ich denke die werden schon ein Versteck gefunden haben. Habe aber gerade jetzt ein Auge darauf, das du evtl. auch mal sinkfutter fütterst fals sie noch im Teich sind, nicht das Sie das Frühjahr nicht Überleben


----------



## kikoi (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

Also solte der Teich mit viel Pflanzen bestückt sein kann es schon sein das die Koi sich dort aufhalten! 
Wobei ich meine das 45 und 50cm Koi sich nicht sooo einfach verstecken!!!
Die Größe Koi sollte man schon sehen im Teich!

Möglichkeit das sie rasuspringen konnten besteht nicht und das sie evtl. ein Fuchs dann geholt hat?


----------



## gartenotti (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

ich  hatte ja schon gefragt ob eine bepflanzung im teich ist aber man bekommt sie ja nicht beantwortet


----------



## dragsterrobby (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

Na das die Koi raus springen und zufällig kommt auch noch ein Fuchs vorbei, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Patrick K (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

Vielleicht wars ein __ Waller??? oder doch Aliens ?

Da ihr gerade beim hellsehen seid ,schaut mal in eure Glaskugel und schreibt mir mal bitte einer die Lottozahlen,gerne auch Eurolotto, vor mir aus auch die Osteuropäischen zahlen

gerne per PN

Ironischen Gruss Patrick


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Na das die Koi raus springen und zufällig kommt auch noch ein Fuchs vorbei, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich



Hi Günther,

kommt immer drauf an ob man auf dem Land oder in der Stadt wohnt. Ist bei mir z.B ganz normal das täglich mal ein Fuchs am Teich auftaucht. In ländlichen Gegenden sind Füchse sehr weit verbreitet und einen toten Fisch am Ufer riechen die sehr schnell (haben schließlich wie alle Hundeartigen ne sehr gute __ Nase). Meine Gefrierbrandkarpfenleiche (lag schon über 3 Jahre im Gefrierschrank) die Muttern nach dem auftauen bloß nicht in der Biotonne haben wollte war am nächsten Tag nach der Entsorgung am Teich nur noch halb da und lag am Zaun. Fuchs kam mit der Leiche in der Schnute scheinbar net über Maschendrahtzahn

Menschliche Diebe kann man sicher ausschließen. Diebe, die sich aufs klauen von Fisch spezialisiert haben (speziell Koidiebe oder welche die ganze Forellenteich über Nacht leeren:beten) kundschaften erst mal die Gegebenheit aus um problemlos des Nachts zuschlagen zu können - die wollen ja keine verwertbaren Spuren hinterlassen oder im dunkeln in den Teich fallen, über Zäune stolpern, mit Hunden auf dem Grundstück bekanntschaft machen, ect. 

Für Katzen sind 40-50cm Koi doch ne Nummer zu groß. Rabenvögel können schon 20cm Goldfische nicht mehr wegtragen da kein passender Schnabel zum gescheiten festhalten und keine gebogenen Raub-Krallen an den Füßen. Diese fressen die große Beute (picken/zuppeln sich Fleischstücke heraus) dann an Ort und Stelle, da bleibt einiges übrig. Bei nem 40cm Karpfen bekommen ja auch schon Bussard, Habicht und Co - die auch mal dicke tote Fische fressen - akute Probleme so einen Brocken rumzuschleppen. 

MfG Frank


----------



## dragsterrobby (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

Hi Frank, schon klar aber ich wohne sehr ländlich, hab hier immer 7 Schafe, je nach Jahreszeit auch mit Lämmer fast direkt am Teich und hatte die Prob. mit Füchsen noch nicht aber will es nich beschreien!!
Achso, Günter ohne h bitte.


----------



## I.koi (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

Hallo

Nein ich habe gar keine Planzen im teich, alles senkrechte Wände, ein reiner Koiteich. Problem ist eben, dass mein Sohn den Yamabuki gefallen hat, der ist erst 6 Monate. Aber als er Ihn gesehn hat war es mit Ihm vorbei. Brauch jetzt gar ned an den teich mit Ihm gehen, der übrigens mit einem 1 Meter hohen Zaun Kindersicher versehen ist, denn der kleine schaut rein und weint sofort......

Ist echt Sch..ß. Und ich kann eben nun lange Zeit eben kein Koi mehr kaufen. Tut mir so leid für mein Niclas


----------



## dragsterrobby (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

Das ist bedauerlich aber er wird drüber weg kommen.
Evtl. gibt es ja in der Nähe von dir einen freunlichen Koi-Spender.


----------



## I.koi (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

Na ja, denkst jemand schenkt nen Koi her??? Ned hier bei den Schwaben, ausser einer aus dem Forum hier vielleicht


----------



## dragsterrobby (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

Könnt ich mir vorstellen, ich bin leider genau am anderen Ende von Deutschland aber sonst würdst ein kriegen!


----------



## I.koi (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

Kann ja schlecht alle Anschreiben


----------



## dragsterrobby (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

Na das lesen ja genug und sonst fragst du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/161/


----------



## newbee (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

Hallo Illerkoi

Ich bin auch Schwabe lol aber wenn Dich beeilst kannst von mir paar Koi haben


----------



## I.koi (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

Hallo Hans, woher bist du denn???


----------



## Moonlight (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

Naja, 

wenn Du nicht so weit weg wohnen würdest, würde ich Dir meinen Jamabuki schenken ... äh nee, Niclas würde ich den Schenken 
Aber die Jahreszeit gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr her ... warte doch noch bis zum Frühling.

Mandy


----------



## dragsterrobby (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

Na bitte, nun mach was darauß, mehr nettigkeit geht wohl kaum!


----------



## newbee (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neue Kois einfach weg*

Hallo Illerkoi

wohne im Raum Rottweil kannst dich melden wenn willst


----------

